# nur ein kleine HTML problem



## moggel (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
schon mal vorab Danke für Eure Mühe das hier zu lesen.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:


```
<aside id="sidebar">
            <a href="#"  onclick="<?php $html=textwahl(1); ?>" id="lehre"
                   class="ui-state-default ui-corner-all">
               Lehre
            </a> 
            <br />
            <a href="#" onclick="<?php $html=textwahl(2); ?>" id="programmierer" 
                   class="ui-state-default ui-corner-all">
               Programmierer
            </a> 
          </aside>
```

es wird wenn ich auf den ersten href, also die Lehre klicke, auch der zweite href mit seinem onclick ausgeführt. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das zu unterbinden********?

ich sag mal jetzt schon ein ganz dolles Daaaaaaaaaanke


----------



## Yaslaw (23. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht der generierte HTML-Code aus?


----------



## moggel (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Yaslaw,

das ist Html-Code. Es geht darum, das nur der angeklickte href die funktion textwahl aufruft. Im moment werden beide hrefs aufgerufen, so das immer der 2te Wert drin steht.
Gruß moggel


----------



## ikosaeder (23. Mai 2012)

Probier die beiden Links mal in einer ganz schlichten HTML Seite direkt im Body aus.
Vielleicht macht das aside tag hier Probleme oder du hast schlicht irgendwo eine Klammer/ Anführungszeichen vergessen. 
Hast du den Code mal durch einen Validator laufen lassen?
Stimmt der doctype?
Funktionieren beide Links einzeln? (Jeweils einen auskommentieren.) 
Ist das PHP-Skript korrekt? Kannst du das vielleicht dazu posten?


----------



## CPoly (23. Mai 2012)

moggel hat gesagt.:


> das ist Html-Code.



Ich sehe da zwei php Tags.


----------

